# Can't get curtis PIDs to work in Torque



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

zapyourrideguy said:


> 144v system with Orion BMS, Torque App, MX bluetooth can adapter, AC-51 with 1239 Curtis
> I tried with header and without header, I changed baud rate to 500kbps on both canbus 1 and 2 in Orion utility
> The Orion utility has 2) canbus baud rate settings is one for orion and the other for Curtis?
> I have been using Torque with Orion for years and installed custom PIDs fairly easily. I am stymied on this one. When I set up the pid and hit test in the torque app, it says it doesnt connect.
> ...


The Orion is optically isolated from the Curtis. My optical isolator runs at 250, not 500. Check the maximum speed of your optical isolator.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

This is the optical isolator that I use, since it is the one specified in the wiring diagram on the HPEVS website. You have to scroll down a little on their wiring diagram to see the wiring for the canbus optical isolator. When I order my Orions, I get the 120 resistor built into can2 which is a special order thing. When I wire in the isolator, I put my resisters across the terminals of the isolator. One on each side.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is a shot where you can see the resistors across the isolator terminals










Here is a shot of my display with tach, controller temp, and motor temp gauges through Torque. The gauges work great, but the tach does not keep up with extremely fast rpm changes. If you are not drag racing, the tach will keep up just fine.









.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

That's weird I do not have an optical isolator nor do I see one in any schematic for the 1239 curtis. I am ocassionally pulling a code 55 and when I unplug the canbus from my bluetooth canadapter for my torque app it clears. I guess I need an optical isolator??? Why was that not called for in any documentation that I have seen?
Maybe this would solve the occasional code 55 (hpevs said it was a sticky menu button)
Thanks in advance


----------

